# Wireless G adapter (Tivo brand) stopped working



## szuchy (Oct 10, 2006)

I had my USB Wireless G adapter set up and working fine with my Series 2 Tivo. Then one day I noticed that the Tivo had stopped downloading program information. I checked the network status and it said "A network adapter was not detected. (N01)". I tried restarting the Tivo, didn't work. Plugging the adapter into the other USB port, still no luck. It just doesn't recognize the adapter. The power light on the adapter is on, and when i plug it into my PC it gets recognized by the new hardware wizard. What can I do to diagnose the problem?

P.S. I added a second hard drive several months ago using the Hinsdale how-to but since then I've not made any modifications or had any problems.


----------



## cipher_nemo (Mar 25, 2005)

There is a possibility that...

TiVo's config files are corrupted
The TiVo-brand wireless adapter is failing
The USB port on your TiVo is failing
You've changed your home network settings or enabled WEP? (this would be trumped by your comments on TiVo not finding the adapter)
For corrupted files, I'd try a reset or the wipe everything and reset option (unless you've modded the O/S, in which case take that into consideration before doing a restart).

Where the adapter and usb port is concerned, do you have another usb wireless adapter to test on the TiVo? Unfortunately, because TiVo wants to control the MAC architecture themselves (rightfully so), it is incompatible with a PC not running TiVo's Linux O/S -- read: TiVo hasn't released Linux (or Windows) drivers for it.

If TiVo recognizes the wireless adapter after you attach it, that is a good sign that there is some level of communication between the adapter and TiVo. Best bet is a simple restart, and if that doesn't help, try a different USB adapter that is known to be compatible with TiVo: customersupport (dot) tivo (dot) com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm I wish I can post a link here to help you, but TiVo, in all their glorious wisdom, decided to block their members from linking who have less than 5 posts (to curtail spam)... sigh, find a better way, TiVo! 

Sorry about the off topic speech there  ... then finally do the full wipe and reset if all else fails.


----------



## szuchy (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks. It would seem to be one of the first three possibilities.


TiVo's config files are corrupted, try a system reset
The resets I've tried so far have been "Restart the Tivo DVR" and "Repeat Guided Setup". I guess the big one would be "Clear & delete everything" but I would rather put that off until later as there are some recordings I want to keep.


TiVo-brand wireless adapter is failing
I will buy a new adapter and see if it works.


The USB port on your TiVo is failing
I guess the new wireless adapter will tell me this. If it doesn't get recognized, and then I do a full reset & wipe and it still doesn't get recognized, the USB ports are broken. Oh well. I guess I'll just use the phone line.


----------



## szuchy (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a new adapter (D-Link DWL-122) but it doesn't work. Leaving the possibility of broken USB port or corrupted config files. It's not worth the trouble, I'm just going to use the phone line.


----------



## goodtrips (Jan 20, 2007)

i was having the same issue (with a d-link wireless b usb adapter) with the n01 error -- no network adapter found. the power indicator was lighting up on the adapter, but never anything on the network activity light. i went through all the troubleshooting suggestions listed here short of doing a clean wipe on my series2 tivo. it had been working for roughly a year without issue.

so this is pretty goofy, but i started to wiggle the adapter around and noticed that if i held it pointing up while still inserted at about a 10 degree angle, the network indicator light would light up. i put a deck of cards under the adapter to keep it in that position and it's been working without issue since. i don't know if it's the adapter or the usb plug on the tivo that's wonky, but certainly give it a shot if you're having this issue.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

szuchy said:


> I bought a new adapter (D-Link DWL-122) but it doesn't work. Leaving the possibility of broken USB port or corrupted config files. It's not worth the trouble, I'm just going to use the phone line.


IMO it is worth the trouble. MRV, Online Scheduling, TiVoCast...definitely worth the trouble.


----------



## pdgraham (Jan 12, 2007)

Before you buy a new adaptor.. Look in the DHCP Client Table in your Router or Access point... do a refresh and make sure your Tivo's wireless adapter is still being assigned an IP address.. That will tell you if other devices on your network are still talking to your Tivo's wireless..


----------



## szuchy (Oct 10, 2006)

Update: I bought a new Tivo for a different room. Plugged the Tivo 54g adapter in, not recognized. Plugged DWL-122 that I'd bought off E-Bay, not recognized. After trying and failing to get the DWL-122 working on a PC, it would appear that both adapters are bad. What I am going to do is buy a couple Wireless to Ethernet bridges (the Asus WL-330G perhaps) and connect via ethernet instead. It A. gets both my Tivos connected to broadband and B. makes future diagnostics much easier, should a similar problem happen in the future. If something goes wrong I can just try using a PC through the bridge and instantly determine the cause of the problem. Not to mention it has many other uses, and at $50 is only slightly more than the Tivo adapter.


----------



## tschaetzlegts (Jan 27, 2011)

I just got a new Tivo Premiere box, and I have been having the same problem. I have spent hours and hours on the phone with Tivo tech support. They keep trying to tell me it is my router. I had them send me a new Tivo box incase mine was defective. Right out of the box (just like the first one), everything worked great. But once I slightly moved the network adapter, the connection cut out. Even if you restart the Tivo, it doesn't seem to work like it is suppose to after the initial set up. I have two wireless G adapters, and neither of them seem to work. I am wondering if anyone has tried the new "N" adapter from Tivo? Does anyone know if that will solve my problem?


----------



## nathanm412 (Oct 23, 2008)

I resorted to using a gaming adapter for a while on my Tivo, but eventually I decided to run ethernet through the house to resolve my wireless issues.


----------

